# Derby City Culvert



## ashless

Well after waiting for it to stop raining for a just few days in a row...i'm no longer a stranger to draining....many thanks to JOHNO23 and "the girls!" 

This culvert system is just over a Km long and takes the stream from the lake at Markeaton Park, under Derby city centre and into the Derwent on the other side.

The entrance....






Looking back towards the light





Though the water wasn't deep it was quite fast flowing





Got to love the several hundred year old brickwork, the shape is a work of art in itself





60's Galvanised sheeting still going strong, shoring up the parts that had collapsed in the past!










Inspection access from street level





Stalactites....





Extra pipes





Fish!





The tunnel gains a dividing wall, the two halves follow the same route and join up again a few hundred meters later





This was interesting, the manhole cover wasn't there. However a pallet had been placed on top so a quick climb up the ladder to see where we were was in order!





Poking my camera out from under the pallet revealed were in the middle of the cleared site of the old bus station that had been demolished!





The light at the end of the tunnel.





Took us about an hour to stroll along under the length of the tunnel, a nice relaxed afternoon!


----------



## smileysal

cool, always wanted to know where that tunnel went everytime we went to Markeaton Park. nice to see the difference in the build of the tunnel, 

Cheers

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady

Nice one, ashless. Lovely brickwork and interesting details.


----------



## ashless

Thanks guys, also much fun was had shouting NNYYGGHHAAA! through the manhole covers at the good citizens of Derby above us!


----------



## Neosea

ashless said:


> Thanks guys, also much fun was had shouting NNYYGGHHAAA! through the manhole covers at the good citizens of Derby above us!



Might have known it was you


----------



## fezzyben

lol cool pics dude


----------



## Kaputnik

great stuff! real shame they demolished that bus station, always thought it had a charm about it when i was there. interesting you popped up in there!


----------



## johno23

Yes it was an interesting and rather wet adventure,still trying to dry out three sets of wellies.This was the third time that I had been in the culvert but still spot new things each time.
For information the route of our sub terranian tour is as follows
Ford Street (400 year old bridge at this point).
Willow Row (Beneath Sports centre)
Bold Lane,
The Strand,
Victoria Street(See wartime fire brigade pumping wells)
Albert Street(Scare pedestrians through manhole outside HSBC)
Tenant Street(Another magnificient 400 year old bridge)
Beneath Council Car Park(Scary Cables)
Under River Gardens and old bus station
Then finally under Cockpit car park and exit on Bass`s Rec.

There is also a large victorian sewer which is largely contained in a newish pipe from the Westfield centre,however according to my maps this is the original sewer from the Morledge Area.There are obviously some waste connections still feeding into it judging by certain articles and gloop soup which is approx 4 inches deep.It does not smell too much and subject to additional safety gear this is a job for another day.

If anyone is up for the culvert please pm myself,Ashless or Fezzyben as return trip planned soon,happy to show you around down there.


----------



## The Duke

Far more interesting than watching the not so mighty Rams!!. Superb brickwork, a real work of art


----------



## Jondoe_264

I can think of much less fun ways to spend an afternoon. Looks like a chilled out stroll of an explore, excellent! Was in Derby working recently, sadly had no time to even consider scoping drains, one to keep in mind for any future work related trips I guess.  Congrats! DRAINZZZZZZZZ!

JD


----------



## LittleMike

It's a nice chilled out culvert, on-site changing facilities are always welcome 
The side tunnel gets pretty skanky further in as there's lots of stagnant sewage backed up on the other side of the metal pipe. I didn't have a gas detector at the time and I was on my own so I decided to just head back after a short while.


----------



## Zero

Blatent ego post by mike


----------



## james.s

Is it easy to find the entrance then? I spent an hour walking around the lake but couldn't find it, can anyone PM me with instructions please?

Thanks,
James


----------



## ashless

PM sent


----------



## nemesis

I'm still amazed at some of the tunnels and other interesting places set right beneath unaware people's feet. This has once again amazed me, well done, splendid pics!


----------



## Black Shuck

Nice shots Ashless. The tunnel looks in good shape.


----------



## ashless

Thanks guys, only been down there once since I got my 400D, my old Panasonic Lumix did me proud on that trip!


----------



## thompski

That reminds me, don't we need to organise the first Derby boat regatta at some point?


----------



## ashless

Indeed sir! With tea and crustless cucumber sandwiches!


----------



## thompski

Fear not, the HMS Derwentinator has enough room to house a small housing estate, which I'm utilising for my Barbeque and sound system - the metal and burgers will be on me


----------



## The_Revolution

Is or isn't this the one that comes out in the Derwent below some fancy Victorian style balustrades in a certain park (not Markeaton)?

I was looking at the gates there yesterday thinking I could squeeze under them; but would get very wet.


----------



## UrbanX

Fantastic report, love adventures like this, it's what exploration is all about. Hat's off!


----------



## johno23

The_Revolution said:


> Is or isn't this the one that comes out in the Derwent below some fancy Victorian style balustrades in a certain park (not Markeaton)?
> 
> I was looking at the gates there yesterday thinking I could squeeze under them; but would get very wet.



I think the one you mean comes out in Darley Park and originates from Markeaton Lane and is the stormwater overflow going under Broadway and said Darley Park.There is a thread on here or a similar forum about that part of it.We attempted it and could not continue as it is flooded to a depth of about 1.5 metres at the Darley end and needs a boat/dinghy.

The Culvert featured on this thread which we did does originate from Markeaton Park and runs under the city centre and exits on Bass`s Rec just over from Cockpit car park.It used to exit into the River Gardens prior to the 1970`s when it was diverted.Please PM if you need any detailed info as this is one of my fave projects and studies.


----------



## thompski

I might have an easier solution to accessing Markeaton Interceptor, but I really would benefit from maps and a former council worker whom johno will be aware of. I've plotted the course of another of the culverted brooks in Derby recently too if anyone is interested.


----------



## smileysal

lol, you know me and Mendo are always interested in culverts lol.


----------



## fezzyben

I'm always up for getting wet


----------



## ashless

thompski said:


> I might have an easier solution to accessing Markeaton Interceptor, but I really would benefit from maps and a former council worker whom johno will be aware of. I've plotted the course of another of the culverted brooks in Derby recently too if anyone is interested.



PM me big boy!


----------



## The_Revolution

johno23 said:


> I think the one you mean comes out in Darley Park and originates from Markeaton Lane and is the stormwater overflow going under Broadway and said Darley Park.



Cheers Johno; I get that one and the one featured in this thread mixed up. I think I missed a chance to join one of your tours for the one in this thread last year. I need to get myself a pair of waders.


----------



## thompski

The_Revolution said:


> Cheers Johno; I get that one and the one featured in this thread mixed up. I think I missed a chance to join one of your tours for the one in this thread last year. I need to get myself a pair of waders.



You can do Markeaton Brook in wellies most of the time (though last time I got a bit wet, leading to some funny looks from the studenty types around there). Its really interesting from a local history viewpoint, especially with Johno's encyclopaedic level of knowledge for it 

It might be worth investigating Chaddesden Culvert if you've not done culverts before as its very short and probably the easiest in the local area. I've been a few times practising light painting.


----------



## ThenewMendoza

I'm waiting for you to sort out the tour with Derby's Mr Sewers, Thompski!! 

M


----------



## thompski

ThenewMendoza said:


> I'm waiting for you to sort out the tour with Derby's Mr Sewers, Thompski!!
> 
> M



I'm waiting for him to respond  Plus I only live in Derby for 1/4 of the year! I've got a possible one in Ashbourne in the meantime if your interested?


----------



## smileysal

lol, You know we're interested lmao.

 Sal


----------



## Keep out!

Ashless

We may possibly have a splore at the culvert this weekend.

With all this rain we had this week so far does the water level rise to dangerous levels? Any idea?

KO


----------



## The_Revolution

Keep out! said:


> Ashless
> 
> We may possibly have a splore at the culvert this weekend.
> 
> With all this rain we had this week so far does the water level rise to dangerous levels? Any idea?
> 
> KO



Today there's a lot of standing water in the area of these culverts at the moment and the drains are backing up in places (But I'm no draining expert).


----------



## LiamCH

Keep out! said:


> With all this rain we had this week so far does the water level rise to dangerous levels? Any idea?
> 
> KO



"When it rains, no drains."

One of the most sensible pieces of advice concerning the matter. It really could be very dangerous, not only if it is currently raining, but the water flow could be considerably higher than normal due to recent rain. I once recall visiting a local culvert when I was around ten. It normally had six inches of water, but recent rain had caused it to rise to about four feet. It's a big risk, and not worth taking in my opinion when you can just wait for a dry spell.


----------



## ashless

Keep out! said:


> With all this rain we had this week so far does the water level rise to dangerous levels? Any idea?KO



The short answer is.....yes it does rise like a good 'un! It's only a matter of keeping an eye on the levels.....if it's too deep or fast then we don't go!


----------



## Keep out!

Sounds like sound advice that Liam, thanks.


----------



## LittleMike

Also bear in mind that culverts can take a long time to react to rain depending on the type of catchment. Heavy rain can pass over quickly, but the main surge may take hours to reach the bit of drain you are exploring.


----------



## Keep out!

thanks for the advice. 

I'd hate get get caught out by a sudden torrent of turds!

I've been reading the sticky at the top by krela. Maybe a culvert isn't for me without an experienced type to act as a guide. I've not really got the required kit to go underground either.


----------



## ashless

Keep out! said:


> I've been reading the sticky at the top by krela. Maybe a culvert isn't for me without an experienced type to act as a guide.



I'm offering......


----------



## Keep out!

ashless said:


> I'm offering......



That would be so good of you. James s may well be interested too maybe.


----------



## nickyw_uk

I was just looking on Google maps to see where the entrance to this place was and couldn't see it. Could you private message me and tell me where it is? I've never been to Markeaton Park, but would love to go and check this well spooky place out! Thanks


----------



## james.s

Keep out! said:


> That would be so good of you. James s may well be interested too maybe.



Oooh, He is  Let's see what the parents say...


----------



## ashless

james.s said:


> Let's see what the parents say...



Bless your heart! I've PM'd Keep Out some details, now the boring school teacher bit....neither of you have and i'm sure you won't......but don't mention when we're planning on going on the open forum


----------



## thompski

ashless said:


> Bless your heart! I've PM'd Keep Out some details, now the boring school teacher bit....neither of you have and i'm sure you won't......but don't mention when we're planning on going on the open forum



A culvert rendezvous with the beardy ninja, those lucky swines!


----------



## ashless

thompski said:


> A culvert rendezvous with the beardy ninja, those lucky swines!



Cheeky young whippersnapper!


----------



## thompski

ashless said:


> Cheeky young whippersnapper!



Sorry father (of Derby urbex anyway  ) 

I'll buy you a flag for the Duke of Lancaster II as an apology


----------



## james.s

> neither of you have and i'm sure you won't



What does that mean? Sorry for my ignorance  PM me for privacy purposes.

*Ah, now I see what you mean, ignore this post. Duh, me stupid *


----------



## Keep out!

I'm well interested in going under, safety first having read the sticky.

Just got to get any kit required for the splore over and above our usual urbex gear.

May come in the car this time so I'm not high as a kite from the hallucinogenic vapours in my van before we start. LOL, James knows I'm kidding.


----------



## thompski

Keep out! said:


> May come in the car this time so I'm not high as a kite from the hallucinogenic vapours in my van before we start. LOL, James knows I'm kidding.



Don't suppose you work in construction? I can think of somebody else on here whom has a similar problem with his van (I'll say no names  )


----------



## james.s

Keep out! said:


> May come in the car this time so I'm not high as a kite from the hallucinogenic vapours in my van before we start. LOL, James knows I'm kidding.



I got high standing next to the van  The smell of styrene is really quite something!


----------



## ashless

thompski said:


> I can think of somebody else on here whom has a similar problem with his van (I'll say no names  )



LMAO! Yes, me and Fezzy experienced the "aroma-mobile" too!


----------



## thompski

ashless said:


> LMAO! Yes, me and Fezzy experienced the "aroma-mobile" too!



Ahh good, makes me feel a bit better after all the cakes he got you both


----------



## Keep out!

Fibreglass. Pretty heady vapours to say the least.


----------



## Keep out!

james.s said:


> I got high standing next to the van  The smell of styrene is really quite something!



Wow, James, you know it was styrene you could smell. I am very impressed!


----------



## james.s

My dad works for a carbon-fibre company and used to make explosives, and my mum used to work in Plastics, I know a range of smells!


----------



## Keep out!

*Credit due*

Credit due to Ashless and Johno23 for the original thread.

I was kindly supervised along this culvert today and took the video camera. It was very very interesting with loads to see including......

Parent ducks and ducklings (the ducklings followed us most of the way through!)
Rats
Spiders, 2 for every brick in the culvert construction.
Bats, they even have bat boxes specially made for them.
Chub fish and daddy ruff (otherwise known as pope).
Flies, in plague like proportions.
Stalagtites.
Crack detectors to monitor cracks.
Wetness
more wetness
and some more wetness. Wear waterproof trousers if you go here.

All in all it was a great couple of hours and thanks again to the host.

Here's some footage I salvaged from my vsit, hopefully James S will add his photo's to accompany the video.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEpyG6F4fW4[/ame]


----------



## james.s

Damn! I made a new thread.
There we are...
Nice video. 
Thanks Ashless


----------

